

Buy Crush It and Rework for access to a 3-hour online talk with Gary and Jason - icey
http://crushitbook.com/fried-promo/

======
icey
I'm not sure if this really belongs here, but it looked like an interesting
deal to me.

The talk is tonight from 6PM Eastern according to the website.

I'll delete this if you guys think it's too spammy.

